

Narayana Murthy's dream for the future - daveb
http://im.rediff.com/money/2005/aug/12bspec.htm

======
plinkplonk
Most of his speeches (and Nandan Nilekani's for that matter) are ghost
written, by a small team of smart MBA s from local elite schools like
IIMs(Indian Institute Of Management). One of my school buddies is on that team
that's how I know. I f someone has a video, you can see whether he is reading
a speech or delivering one.

And the speech itself is the usual CEO bullshit. Why has this been posted
here?

Just something to be aware of.

~~~
daveb
I enjoyed the advice given, regardless of who wrote it. I agree with Narayana
Murthy when he states, "Youth and empowerment are the keys to scalability and
longevity." I believe this statement is the core intention of Ycombinator.
Imagine how much better the quality of life would be if the best young hackers
where empowered to start their own company.

